# Bbk by DnSgenetics1



## DnSgenetics1 (May 10, 2014)

Bbk. 

View attachment BBK.jpg


View attachment PIC_1000.jpg


View attachment PIC_0998.jpg


View attachment PIC_0999.jpg


----------



## MR1 (May 10, 2014)

Juicy lookin'


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 11, 2014)

Thanks. 


MR1 said:


> Juicy lookin'


----------



## roseypeach (May 11, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Bbk.



Sweet


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 12, 2014)

BOY it sure is slow here. lol


----------



## roseypeach (May 12, 2014)

sure is slow here. lol [/QUOTE]

Well good morning!


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 12, 2014)

Morning. lol I just woke up. lol I thought I would jump on & see how everyone was doing.. 


roseypeach said:


> sure is slow here. lol



Well good morning![/QUOTE]


----------



## roseypeach (May 12, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Morning. lol I just woke up. lol I thought I would jump on & see how everyone was doing..
> 
> Well good morning!


[/QUOTE]

I was supposed to work today is why I'm early LOL


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 12, 2014)

Maybe. lol WORK! ? lol Ganja growing is some work. lol  
I was supposed to work today is why I'm early LOL[/QUOTE]


----------



## roseypeach (May 12, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Maybe. lol WORK! ? lol Ganja growing is some work. lol
> 
> I was supposed to work today is why I'm early LOL


[/QUOTE]


At the farm  now THAT'S work lol


----------



## ButchyBoy (May 12, 2014)

OoyGooy ickysticky.....      Dank as usual!!!!    

High Dank and Rosy!!!  :headbang2:


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 12, 2014)

Bro.... check this out.. I just found out K.A.S.I.was used as their background  http://ssl.black88.com/


ButchyBoy said:


> OoyGooy ickysticky.....      Dank as usual!!!!
> 
> High Dank and Rosy!!!  :headbang2:


----------



## roseypeach (May 12, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> OoyGooy ickysticky.....      Dank as usual!!!!
> 
> High Dank and Rosy!!!  :headbang2:



hey bro!!! glad to see ya


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 12, 2014)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=877327#post877327


----------

